# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  3D Printing and Tissue Engineering Technology, Brigham and Women’s Hospital, Carnegie Mellon University

## Airicist

Brigham and Women’s Hospital

Carnegie Mellon University

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mini robot doctors that could swim in your bloodstream"

by Jacob Aron
April 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Tiny robots build a bridge 

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> Robots that can be operated using magnetic fields could one day be injected into your body with the parts to make therapeutic devices
> 
> Full story: 
> "Mini robot doctors that could swim in your bloodstream"
> 
> by Jacob Aron
> April 22, 2014

----------

